# Best cauliflour ear in the UFC?



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Who has it?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Randy, with Jardine as a close 2nd.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think James Thompson is the Champ. Not in UFC though


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

*Evil Ira Best cauliflour ear in the UFC?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Who has it? *

Cauliflower by the way no biggie on the spelling!! I have to say Bj Penn hands down with his already small ears and Cauliflower he reminds me of mr potatoe head


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Last week I would've said Randy, but Im pretty sure Joe Daddy Stevenson took that title this weekend!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy. 

The best cauliflower ear ever is outside the UFC, that belonging to James Thompson.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Randy or Hendo... They are both pretty vicious.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ive got to agree with hendo. Is there anything you can do to fix your ears once they get like that?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't they stick a needle in their ear and suck out the stuff?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes they do, in fact our fellow MMAF member and MMA fighter illmatic just had this done; refer to his training log. It sounds rather painful, although he didn't mention any pain outright.


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd have to say Randy.. but on potential.. that English dude.. Stapleton from TUF9.. he had some crazy ears for a dude just starting out.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't believe BJ's not gettin' any love. His ears are flat out nasty.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> I can't believe BJ's not gettin' any love. His ears are flat out nasty.


check first page hehe i gave a shout out to him


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

jeffmantx said:


> *Evil Ira Best cauliflour ear in the UFC?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Who has it? *
> ...


Thanks Mr. Grammatical 

Anyway, how has Fedor not got *cauliflower* ears?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Yes they do, in fact our fellow MMAF member and MMA fighter illmatic just had this done; refer to his training log. It sounds rather painful, although he didn't mention any pain outright.


It is supposed to be excruciatingly painful. I have heard several interviews where that was said. 



Evil Ira said:


> Thanks Mr. Grammatical
> 
> Anyway, how has Fedor not got *cauliflower* ears?


If you get your ears drained after every fight then I don't think it will happen?


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Wandy, Randy, Hendo....
#1 Sakuraba not in the UFC but still.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> It is supposed to be excruciatingly painful. I have heard several interviews where that was said.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get your ears drained after every fight then I don't think it will happen?


Can't you get an anaesthetic?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Dunno... :confused02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Ha ha-word! I missed that one! And +1 for 'em being assymetrical. 



jeffmantx said:


> *Evil Ira Best cauliflour ear in the UFC?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Who has it? *
> ...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

There are some serious nasty ones in the UFC, but Couture has to have the nastiest. Out of everyone you can still sort of see their ear shape, but not with Randy. With Randy it is all just a giant ******* bump. I don't even know how he hears anything!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Henderson


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Sakuraba. Hands down. Not in UFC but I stand by what i said.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Man there are some bad ones in the UFC but there is far, far worse in Rugby.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

If you google cauliflower ear, all you see is pics of randy and james thomson, no joke


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Thanks Mr. Grammatical
> 
> Anyway, *how has Fedor not got* *cauliflower* *ears?*


thats simple... cause he's FEDOR.raise01:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2009)

Stapes. from TUF, is one of our resident conditioning guys. I can safely say he has got the freakiest cauliflower ears I have ever seen!

Also, Re: draining them. it's not really painful. Just grab some needles, drain the fluid out and wipe with some antiseptic wipes or something. It ain't so bad...


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Have you seen Big Nogueira's ears? I'm surprised nobody has mentioned those nasty monsters yet.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hendo. The colossus has got it real bad too.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Why don't these guys take half an hour and go to the doctor's office and get em drained once in a while? Knowing they're full of blood gives me the shrieks.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Why don't these guys take half an hour and go to the doctor's office and get em drained once in a while? Knowing they're full of blood gives me the shrieks.


Maybe they think it shows their experience, and they wear their crowns with honour :dunno:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

The damage to the ear is only temporarily full of blood/fluid. Draining an ear when the injury takes place removes the fluid which allows the tissues to reattach. If this isn't done in a timely fashion the cartilidge dies and the area calcifies and scar tissues form.

Randy's ears are calcified. James Thompson's ear injury in the Kimbo fight was fresh so it was full of fluids.

Also, once you get a bit of cauliflower ear it is easy to cause further damage and 'grow' your cauliflower ear.


----------

